# Help! Need a decent clear coat!



## kerrycar (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, 

I am a painter at a design company and we make pillows, placemats, and small furniture. Our placemats are really popular, but I have a few issues. The previous artist left the company without leaving me any records of their processes or materials. There were few materials left in the studio. At this point, I have tried Everything as a clear coat (over both latex and spray paints) Everytime the problem seems resolved, I get an email saying my placemats have become stuck together while being shipped. This is extremely frustrating...I'm running out of options. I have used Polycrylic, Polyurethane, Spray Polyurathane, Clear Spray enamel, Glazing compound, and Clear Lacquer Spray. The Clear Lacquer Spray (from Rustoleum) was definitely the one that worked best, but I just received a complaint about it today. I let everything dry for a week before shipping. This is driving me crazy! Any ideas?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Talk with your local coating supplier about your needs.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Check out Becker Labs in TN. I know they make a lot of specialty clear coats, everything from furniture to marine to nail polish. 
There WB lacquer is real fast dry, and sets up very hard. 
Google it, worth a try.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

WB general finishes - precat urethane is what I use a lot and I haven't had problems with sticking, even tough I don't do that type of work. I've stacked full size doors in the garage once done and they haven't stuck together. Not that it's the right answer but you can give it a shot, just let it dry. Spray, let dry, sand, spray again, let dry, stack or whatever.

Maybe it's a shipping process that is the problem?


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> WB general finishes - precat urethane is what I use a lot and I haven't had problems with sticking, even tough I don't do that type of work. I've stacked full size doors in the garage once done and they haven't stuck together. Not that it's the right answer but you can give it a shot, just let it dry. Spray, let dry, sand, spray again, let dry, stack or whatever.
> 
> Maybe it's a shipping process that is the problem?


I second the coyote with the general finishes. I haven't used the precat yet but they have another product called Enduro-var that I've been too in love with to try the other ones. water based varnish that uses an "air oxidation" curing process and the stuff looks like oil varnish. It has that rich oil look to it and they say it ambers slightly over time like a real oil varnish too. tough as nails when it cures and sands out to a nice powder. I use the maroon scotch brite pads in between coats.

Are you putting your existing coatings on too thick? lots of thin coats as oppossed to one or two heavy ones. if the coat is too heavy it won't cure for weeks and will stick together.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like a sticky situation.


----------

